# Yankee fish porn



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Couple of Fish BTK and myself caught tonight at yankee...... The brook went 16" and the rainbow next to it went 18".........



















BTK caught the Brook and I caught the Rainbow. We Caught 5 other smaller rainbows and cuts between the two of us. They were all caught on an olive bead headed wolley bugger.....


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish, thanks for sharing the pics...


----------



## GTOMAN (May 6, 2008)

Where is Yankee at?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That brookie was a beaut! Good job.


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

GTOMAN said:


> Where is Yankee at?


Yankee Meadow Reservoir is near town of Parowan.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice fish. I would love the catch a 16" Brookie. Those fish or so so.... nice. I need to catch some of those.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice job on the fish fellers. I'd trade a 18" rainbow in for that brook trout any day. Nice job btk. That must be how you got your name.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking fish! Thanks for sharing with us, that brook is a beauty.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Great brookie


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you gentlemen no applause needed, BOWING DOWN TO MY ALL MIGHTY BROOK TROUT CATCHING SKILLS IS MORE LIKE IT. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHa :twisted:


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> Thank you gentlemen no applause needed, BOWING DOWN TO MY ALL MIGHTY BROOK TROUT CATCHING SKILLS IS MORE LIKE IT. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHa :twisted:


Personal best maybe? Your head is growing bigger everyday btk, quit taking credit for your plotrunners hard work. Just playin, maybe i'll have to start saving 100 dollars in gas and going to yankee.


----------

